# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Máy xung, máy cắt dây CNC, EDM  của ARISTECH do BKMech phân phối

## BKMech Co.,ltd

Xin chào các bác!
Bên em phân phối máy xung, máy cắt dây CNC, EDM dây đồng, dây molipdenum của Aristech.
Các bác có nhu cầu xin tham khảo các models và liên hệ với BKMech theo thông tin dưới đây để được hỗ trợ kỹ thuật nhé.
BKMech xin chân thành cám ơn!


http://www.bkmech.com.vn/may-xung-aristech.html
http://www.bkmech.com.vn/may-cat-day-aristech.html

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

> Xin chào các bác!
> Bên em phân phối máy xung, máy cắt dây CNC, EDM dây đồng, dây molipdenum của Aristech.
> Các bác có nhu cầu xin tham khảo các models và liên hệ với BKMech theo thông tin dưới đây để được hỗ trợ kỹ thuật nhé.
> BKMech xin chân thành cám ơn!
> 
> 
> http://www.bkmech.com.vn/may-xung-aristech.html
> http://www.bkmech.com.vn/may-cat-day-aristech.html


Các bác quan tâm tham khảo nhé!

----------

